
Is Amazon’s Marketplace encouraging buyers to file refund claims? - jseliger
http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2013/02/16/is-amazon-coms-marketplace-encouraging-buyers-to-scam-sellers-by-filing-a-refund-claim/
======
paulhauggis
Amazon doesn't care about you as a seller.

I was a seller on Amazon for 5 years and ran into these problems all the time.
You can't even ban a buyer that you think is scamming you, so they can keep
buying from you, filing claims, and Amazon will eventually ban your account
for poor service.

The best part is that this is all automated. When you try to appeal it, they
don't actually look at your account and you get banned for life. Nobody in my
household can sell on Amazon now because they banned my account. I made them
thousands of dollars during my time selling and they don't even allow me to
talk to someone about my account.

I had near 100% feedback when it was banned and a scammer filed claims against
me which eventually got my account banned. I always offered to give money back
100% for any problems, but that wasn't good enough. They wanted to keep the
item and get their money back.

I seriously doubt if you bought something from Amazon directly, that they
would refund you before you sent the item back.

~~~
dmishe
It happens all the time, if item is sold directly by amazon llc then they
could refund you ahead of time and ask that you send in the item within a
couple of weeks. Sometimes they also check UPS status and refund as soon as
you dropped the item

------
Terretta
Amazon's business is happy buyers. That's not you.

Amazon is the highest rated company for consumer satisfaction in the US. This
is a differentiator for them.

You want to put your wares in from of happy buyers, you play by Amazon's
rules. You have other options if you don't buy into their reasons for
fanatical customer service to a fault.

Not sure why this confuses so many sellers.

